# EWS Thornaby Traction Maintenance Depot, Stockton-On-Tees – August 2010



## Gone85 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was first told about this place when it had many more locos on site, These are the photographs after the big scrappage of them all.

After passing various warning signs and keeping an eye on the National Rail van parked in the yard myself & my girlfriend had a free roam of the place for the next 30/40 minutes.

Built in 1957 Thornaby TMD was used for the upkeep and maintenance of diesel locos along with small office blocks and sadly a roundhouse which was demolished a number of years ago. It was closed in 2008 because of the decline and need for TMD’s and the reliability of newer trains.






























































The Stockton International Riverside Festival was on over the weekend too...











Cheers, Gone...​


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a sad looking Class 08 shunter there. Wonder what will happen to it.


----------



## Incognito (Aug 10, 2010)

looks an interesting site, that handbrake wheel looks a little on the flimsy side though lol


----------



## Simon-G (Sep 18, 2010)

I would have soooo love to visit this site thanks for the pics and report


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pics gone, would love to visit this site.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like a good place for a leisurely mooch. Interesting site.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the next time I am visiting family that way I might have a visit.
Cheers for the pics and the idea Gone


----------

